# All purpose game thread for the final 4 games!



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Teams: Milwaukee Bucks (26-51) vs. Indiana Pacers (34-42).
> 
> When: 7 tonight.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/story/index.aspx?id=589718


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Weird end to the game, as if the refs wanted Indiana to win. The Pacers out played the Bucks, but the whole not giving the Bucks the ball when Donleavy tried calling time out when he was going out of bounds..........


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> The Bucks threw a major scare into the playoff-hopeful Indiana Pacers Wednesday night at the Bradley Center. The way things have been going for the Bucks these days, that constitutes a pretty good night's work.
> 
> The Bucks overcame deficits of 16 points in the third quarter and 12 points early in the fourth and took the Pacers into the final minute before falling, 104-98.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/story/index.aspx?id=590414


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> PLAYER OF THE GAME: Pacers forward Mike Dunleavy scored a game-high 25 points and sank 8 of 10 free throws, including 6 of 8 to help seal the game in the final 2 minutes. "Being 6-foot-9 as a two guard, it created some matchup problems for them," Dunleavy said. "They were coming to me. But I thought we did a great ball moving the ball and sharing it."
> 
> PLAY OF THE GAME: The Bucks were trailing, 100-98, in the final minute when Pacers guard Darrell Armstrong missed a shot from the corner. Dunleavy rebounded the ball and called timeout with 14.2 seconds left as he fell out of bounds, but referee Ron Olesiak ruled Dunleavy had made the timeout call in time. "Let's face it," said Pacers coach Rick Carlisle. "We got a little fortunate in the end. We were able to get that call in our favor." The Bucks fouled on Indiana's ensuing possession, and Dunleavy sank two free throws with 7.7 seconds left for a 102-98 lead.
> 
> ...


Dunleavy was clearly out of bounds on that rep ly. The Pacers got a huge gift on that, and the silly foul called on Gadz.

http://www.jsonline.com/story/index.aspx?id=590413


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Teams: Bucks (26-52) vs. Boston Celtics (23-55).
> 
> When: 6:30 tonight.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/story/index.aspx?id=590620


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Boston - Guard Charlie Bell and the Milwaukee Bucks would like to award an assist to the great Bill Russell for their down-to-the-wire, 104-102 victory over the Boston Celtics Friday night at the TD Banknorth Garden.
> 
> The Celtics honored their 1957 championship team, of which Russell was a part, at halftime of the game. And Russell was seated near the Milwaukee bench, close enough for Bell to receive what turned out to be an inspirational handshake before the opening tip.
> 
> ...


Russell's presence gives Bucks early spark


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I am hoping the Bucks go undefeated the rest of the way. End the year on a positive note.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

TheATLien said:


> I am hoping the Bucks go undefeated the rest of the way. End the year on a positive note.


:biggrin: 

I don't think they're as purposely tanking as some teams. The Bucks have had real injuries to key players all at the same time during this season. They were sunk as soon as Michael Redd was out as long as he was before the all-star break.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

I fell asleep during the second half of the Bucks game last night - not because of the basketball, I've just not had enough sleep this week - and that ended up being a mercy nap.

Turnovers hurt them a lot in the first half, and that didn't improve much in the second according to the box score.

Long nightmare nearly over 



> The light is finally at the end of the tunnel for the downtrodden Milwaukee Bucks. Rest assured, the highly forgettable 2006-'07 season will grind to a halt in only a matter of days.
> 
> That was about the only good news to come out of the Bradley Center for the Bucks on Saturday night, as they were blown out in the second half of a 113-92 loss to the Charlotte Bobcats. Milwaukee has just two games remaining - Monday at the Bradley Center against the Atlanta Hawks and the season finale Wednesday in Cleveland.
> 
> ...


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> UP NEXT
> Teams: Milwaukee Bucks (27-53) vs. Atlanta Hawks (29-51).
> 
> When: 7 tonight.
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/story/index.aspx?id=591449


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> In the National Basketball Association, it's known as home-court advantage.
> 
> You know, the edge a team is supposed to have while playing in its own arena 41 times during the regular season.
> 
> ...


Bringing one home


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Teams: Milwaukee Bucks (28-53) vs. Cleveland Cavaliers (49-32). When: 6 tonight.
> 
> Broadcasts: TV - WCGV (Channel 24). Radio - WSSP-AM (1550).
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/story/index.aspx?id=592696

Last game will be shown in Madison.


----------



## JonH818 (Aug 31, 2006)

Please Beat The Cavs!!!!!!


Go Bulls


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

bulls can barely beat the nets, they have no chance in the playoffs.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

JonH818 said:


> Please Beat The Cavs!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Go Bulls


Well, the Bucks had only 9 players to start, and then went down to 8. That's the story of the season.


----------

